

Common Tech Myths That Cost You Money - 6thSigma
http://lifehacker.com/5972780/6-common-tech-myths-that-cost-you-money

======
jonathanyc
I'd assume the readership of Hacker News would already know this, but you know
what they say about assumptions...

